# Maserati



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

A few days ago there was a programme on television about people converting various types of 'structures' etc into their living spaces. In previous programmes there have been some unusual ones like old railway water tanks etc. Recent programme went back to the normal where a young couple were converting what appeared to be a 1950's built Motor Yacht called 'Maserati'. The vessel was a superb design if a bit neglected and powered by two G.M. 6 cy Diesels. 
I cannot find her under that name does anybody have any info on her please?
She looked Guy Couch built but apparently she was British built. I would be obliged in regards to any info on her(Thumb)


----------



## Nutbourne (Nov 8, 2009)

I also saw the programme George Clarkes amazing spaces on channel 4 try these links:-

MASERATI 
Type/Class: Monaco Class
Designer: F. C. Morgan Giles
Builder: Morgan Giles Ltd
Year: 1964 
www.morgangilesyachts.org.uk


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Many thanks Nutbourne(Thumb)


----------

